# weekend fishing possibilities



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

i'm visiting mom and dad in west chester for the weekend and dad would like to go catch some flounder. sunday will be a prime day since the iggles have the bye this week. i'm looking for some suggestions in the south jersey area. i checked the fish-n-fun in margate, but the most recent report is from mid september. jake, do you have any idea about the flounder fishing in the bay right now? i also know there is a big striper tourney this weekend, are the party boats fishing that? all suggestions are welcome, however with my gear in florida, and my brothers having the remainder of the family rods at penn state, we will need to rent. thanks for any help and input fellas. good luck to anyone in the striper tournament.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings sandcasting!

Sorry for the late reply, but I was in DE/MD from the 8th through the 10th. Hopefully you hooked up with the Twilight, which should have been running 6 hr fluke trips. Let us know where you went and how you did....


----------

